# Removal companies - a few questions!



## Glendij (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi

My husband and I are hopefully moving to Christchurch at the end of June 2014. We're new to the forum and have a few questions about shipping our goods. 

We've had quotes from both PSS and Anglo Pacific - pretty comparable in price. Is anyone willing to share their experience of either company?

Also would you recommend taking out an indemnity fee against external container cleaning in case the container needs to cleaned? Not sure if this is necessary. We will be taking out insurance on our goods. Is this best done through the removal company or independently?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I used pss and never had a problem, my stuff was taken from door to door without a fuss. I used auto shippers for my car, great I have it here but wouldn't recommend them, parts of my car were stolen body work damaged, and all they can say is things like this happen all the time at least you have your car. So more or less if you ship a car with valuable parts expect it to come in bits. 

Good luck with the move over. I am in chch just now. Any info on anything just ask loads if good folk with great knowledge on here


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Glendij said:


> Hi My husband and I are hopefully moving to Christchurch at the end of June 2014. We're new to the forum and have a few questions about shipping our goods. We've had quotes from both PSS and Anglo Pacific - pretty comparable in price. Is anyone willing to share their experience of either company? Also would you recommend taking out an indemnity fee against external container cleaning in case the container needs to cleaned? Not sure if this is necessary. We will be taking out insurance on our goods. Is this best done through the removal company or independently? Thanks in advance


We used PSS and also had quotes from AP, Pickfords etc.
We picked PSS as their price was about middle of the road and their salesman appeared to know the business inside out. We felt he placed us more at ease than the others.
We signed up with them and changed our destination 3 times before actually shipping our items but they didn't kick up any fuss or charge anything for this.
We filled a 40ft container and used the full packing service door to door. The 2 chaps that came to pack were great. Really professional and knew exactly what they were doing. Everything was wrapped in packaging brown paper and things like the sofas and appliances were packaged using the tougher stuff. All the packaging and boxes used were quality. Took them 3 full days and they worked virtually non stop 8am - 5pm each day and stayed overnight in their truck at a local truck stop. My only job was making tea every half hour!

We didn't take out indemnity ins for container cleaning as that wasn't our responsibility. That's for the shipping company to get right as it's their container and they must keep it in a condition that allows it to be used as is intended across the world, so not necessary for you.

You defo need to insure the shipment for accidental damage, water ingress to the container, condensation damage, termites, total loss etc etc.
Don't use the shippers insurance as it's very expensive. Google search a company in Liverpool called Letton Percival. They'll insure everything for around half the price of the shippers and will also insure against more loss possibilities.
If you or your partner has a job to come to its worth asking the employer if they can cover the shipment on their company insurance. I did this and they said yes which cost me nothing and they covered it completely.

The shipment cost was £5000 for the 40ft container door to door with full packaging service. This also included a 200kg airfreight package and a hand made wooden crate to protect a large glass table top.
Insurance was free as I used my company insurance.
Shipping took 12 weeks to Wellington & we had the ability to track the container all the way online.
The airfreight package took 2 weeks but then another week to get to Wellington as they always come into Auckland first.
Airfreight package wasn't door to door & didn't include customs or Maf fees so it cost around $50 to get the clearance certificates allowing us to pick up the airfreight package from a secure warehouse.
When the shipping container arrived we were just informed by the NZ partner removal company - NZ Van Lines.
We agreed a delivery date and NZ Van Lines sorted out customs & Maf clearance as that cost all included.
What wasn't included was any Maf inspection or cleaning fees (as it is impossible to predict them). This cost an extra $500.
NZ van lines also unpacked everything and dropped the items in whichever room we wanted. They also erected beds, tables etc but I'd recommend doing those yourself so you know the right bolts etc have been used.

All in all an excellent experience. Only one small earthenware pot was found broken.

I'd recommend PSS.


----------



## Glendij (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you for the advice - really useful and helped answer all our questions. Very much appreciated.


----------



## KeenaStewart89 (May 18, 2014)

You defo need to protect the shipment for unplanned harm, water entrance to the compartment, buildup harm, termites, complete misfortune and so on. 

Don't utilize the shippers protection as its extremely unmanageable. Google seek an organization in Liverpool called Letton Percival. They'll guarantee everything for around a large portion of the cost of the shippers and will additionally protect against more misfortune conceivable outcomes.

capitalmovesltd.com


----------

